# How Much Do You Spend On...?



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, so how much do you spend on extra golf products every year? Now I don't mean balls and tees and clubs, I mean how much do you spend on items that you really don't need but want anyway.

Such as:
books
videos
training tools
novelty items

and so on...


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't usually buy golf products, but when I see a good deal, I'll usually buy it. Theres often times when I'm in a video store and I see a good golf movie and then buy it.


----------



## bcbspsu (Apr 21, 2006)

I love golf extras I buy miniature statues of Tiger Woods


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I would say that after getting my clubs i spend about $200-$300 a year it is not much but it gets me everything that I need.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I spend about $20-100 a year on extra golfing products. I usually need a new glove each year and as well as some new tees and golf balls. I'd probably going to need new clubs this year so I'd raise that amount by about $250.


----------

